

Dependency Injection Considered Harmful - JayEnn
http://rossipedia.com/blog/2013/08/dependency-injection-considered-harmful/

======
jasonlotito
The article doesn't say that. More importantly, the headline doesn't say that.
In fact, it says the opposite: Dependency Injection Considered Harmful? Not So
Fast.

~~~
JayEnn
My bad I missed the ? off. However the original SO question and the relevant
comment ([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18547909/what-would-be-
th...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18547909/what-would-be-the-most-
powerful-argument-for-writing-solid-applications#comment27285661_18547909))
states that "DI is essentially a bad idea". So I feel the title is a suitable
fit either way.

